# Beagle puppy found clio,mi



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

A buddy of mine found a beagle in the clio area just wandering the roads we checked house with no luck on anyone claiming it. I will post pics soon. If it is your pup PM me and I'll give an address to come get it. If I can't find the owner I will have to give it away I cannot keep it. PM me also if you want to give this dog a good home. As soon as I can figure out how to get this pic to upload I will.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Here he is collar but no tag.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

